# looking for vinyl wrap help. roof rails



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

So I'm thinking about full body vinyl wrapping the TT. The hardest part looks to be the roof rails how to wrap the tiny roof rack buttons? any one done this before? can they be removed and wrapped individually and re-installed? pictures would be awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> So I'm thinking about full body vinyl wrapping the TT. The hardest part looks to be the roof rails how to wrap the tiny roof rack buttons? any one done this before? can they be removed and wrapped individually and re-installed? pictures would be awesome.:thumbup:


i just wrapped over the tabs as i will never use a roof rack. not real noticeable unless your looking for it. if you have a dark car you could cut em out and leave the tabs bare...or paint them black before wrapping. no pics since i'm at work. but i will try to remember to put some up later.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

But don't you also need those tabs in order to remove the roof rails themselves? I would imagine you would want to remove them for a proper wrap.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

deepblueT said:


> i just wrapped over the tabs as i will never use a roof rack. not real noticeable unless your looking for it. if you have a dark car you could cut em out and leave the tabs bare...or paint them black before wrapping. no pics since i'm at work. but i will try to remember to put some up later.


pics would be cool thanks


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Neb said:


> But don't you also need those tabs in order to remove the roof rails themselves? I would imagine you would want to remove them for a proper wrap.


very true


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a spare set of rails I sprayed black and fitted them..








I've wrapped my original set but not fitted the yet. It's certainly fiddly and a 2 man job is best.
Mini flaps are individually wrapped but you can wrap over them as only the front and rear fixings hold the trim down.
Steve


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

no the rail is held in place by gasket and one screw in the rear hatch area.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks guys


----------

